# new uk member



## ben16v (Apr 24, 2007)

hi just wanted to say hi

been a member for s few months and am getting a lot of info of you guys and gals

i`m getting back into training at the moment, i`m a duty manager at JJB Fitness Clubs - Swimming Pools, Spas, Gyms, Steam Rooms & Aerobics have a degree in sport science so have a good knowledge
and was keen when i first started 4 yr ago, last couple yrs been lazy and put on a couple stone

so i`m doing the power/rep/shock routine, did 9wks from january, then just started back on a modified routine this week.

5 11" 14st 10lb at moment from 15 8lb when i was doing no training

body fat about 25% and lifting 100kg for 8 on flat bench, squats/deadlift 130kg 4-8 reps, 

currently taking creatine as well as my protein and trying to do a fair bit of cardio-jogging/badminton/cycling

diet not so good, eat healthy but once a week have pizza etc and i drink a shit load of beer-4-6 beers a night!!!

there you go, thats me

hope to be a good member on  here

easy

ben

(btw name is from another forum i use :: THE Corrado Forum :: :: Home in case its of any interest to anyone)


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

Ben, welcome to IM!

Some strong lifts there by the looks of things. Nice going 

Where in the Uk do you live?


----------



## ben16v (Apr 25, 2007)

cheers mate 

living in north wales


----------



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2007)

ben16v welcome to IM!


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to IC.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to IM Ben ...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to IM!

I'd say something derogatory about you being British, but Gazhole would kick my ass.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

ben16v said:


> cheers mate
> 
> living in north wales



Woo, up the Welsh!

\m/


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Welcome to IM!
> 
> I'd say something derogatory about you being British, but Gazhole would kick my ass.



Seriously, i would.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


>



Thats one of the funniest smilies ever devised!

Look at him go!!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## ben16v (Apr 25, 2007)

cheers folks

been doing a lot a reading today on here.

like it!

ben


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 26, 2007)

ben16v said:


> cheers folks
> 
> been doing a lot a reading today on here.
> 
> ...



Good 

This place is both an amazing source of knowledge and experience, and a group of people taking the piss out of eachother and having a laugh, lol.

Its a combination that makes it the king of all fitness forums


----------



## ben16v (May 23, 2007)

right dont anyone flame me but i thought id put a couple of pics up before i start making a diary

basically the first pic ( i`m the one in the yellow tshirt    ) was from last autumn but i just got fatter up until i started training in january   

only just really getting into the diet and  supplement side of things (apart from my love of beer which there will be a lot of tonight... liverpool Vs AC Milan champions league final)


----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2007)

Post whore.

So, are you _really _going to stick around and start a journal this time?


----------



## ben16v (May 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Post whore.
> 
> So, are you _really _going to stick around and start a journal this time?





have still been here just reading away, 

i`m half way through my 2nd P/RR/S plan at the moment, so monday i`m back on shock week so i`ll log my progress from then


----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2007)

So, where's the journal?


----------



## ben16v (May 23, 2007)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...ck-shape-plan-advice-welcome.html#post1628291

Btw how do i put in a hyperlink to my journal in my sig??


----------

